# Hash Oil Syringe - Strain: Sublime



## JahLives (Apr 28, 2013)

Greetings from the most High, Almighty Haile I Selassie I, JAH Rastafari. 

Hello guys! So, I just moved into CO and already have a Red Card because I suffer from Degenerative Disc Disease. Anyway, my MMJ doctor allowed me to plant a lot more plants than the usual patient because I require A LOT of Cannabis to ease my pain. She also recommended that I stop smoking Bud because my pain was stronger than all the High Grade I've smoked around CO. 

SO, with all that said... I purchased 1G. of Hash Oil (Strain: Sublime) and an El Cheapo Oil "rig." I am so noob about the world of concentrates and I need advice! I dropped a few drops of this Hash Oil, which has a beautiful smell, heated the bottom of the bowl and waited until it started to smoke up and then take my draws. Well, I cough a lot somehow and I believe it has to do with the high temperature produced by Mr Torch. I feel a mellow head stone but not what I was expecting due to what my pain demands. I'm poor as I can be at the moment and this is all I can afford until we get settled from making the move. Everything else I have is a regular glass pipe for herb and a portable vaporizer that has an oil chamber (I may try that next).

Now, am I hitting this right??!! What else can I do? I need real pain relief and I need it yesterday, since I've had this disease for almost two years and the pain is 24/7. Anyway, any advice will be highly appreciated.

JAH Guide.







http://www.imgur.com/MM2eoeP


----------



## Snickelfrits (Apr 28, 2013)

im new to the whole oil thing too, just made some of my own, and since I havent gotten a piece yet, Ive just been dabbing it on the cherry in my bowl. Bong would be better, but it works. And Just a dab will do ya.


----------



## JahLives (Apr 28, 2013)

Snickelfrits said:


> im new to the whole oil thing too, just made some of my own, and since I havent gotten a piece yet, Ive just been dabbing it on the cherry in my bowl. Bong would be better, but it works. And Just a dab will do ya.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Everyday I learn something new about Cannabis. Such a Sacred Plant! How exactly are you Dabbing? I wish I had a glass dab stick to dab with... All I have similar to that is an Iron Crochet Hook that my wife uses for her yarn. Would that be safe to use? I want to try and get the full effect of hash oil. Thanks!


----------



## Moebius (Apr 28, 2013)

JahLives said:


> Greetings from the most High, Almighty Haile I Selassie I, JAH Rastafari.
> 
> Hello guys! So, I just moved into CO and already have a Red Card because I suffer from Degenerative Disc Disease. Anyway, my MMJ doctor allowed me to plant a lot more plants than the usual patient because I require A LOT of Cannabis to ease my pain. She also recommended that I stop smoking Bud because my pain was stronger than all the High Grade I've smoked around CO.
> 
> ...


I don't suffer from pain myself but I can recommend bubble/ice hash. I make my own and it's pretty much the strongest thing I smoke, regularly sending me to sleep. I wake refreshed and relaxed. Ive always thought to myself 'boy this would be good for pain relief'.

Hope you find what you are after.


----------



## JahLives (Apr 28, 2013)

Moebius said:


> I don't suffer from pain myself but I can recommend bubble/ice hash. I make my own and it's pretty much the strongest thing I smoke, regularly sending me to sleep. I wake refreshed and relaxed. Ive always thought to myself 'boy this would be good for pain relief'.
> 
> Hope you find what you are after.


Indeed, thanks for sharing! Although I was tempted to buy some Bubble Hash I saw at the dispensary; I wasn't confident enough since I've never smoked hash. How can I approach hash with this oil rig? Or would I have to smoke it in a joint or bowl? Thanks for the input in advance! 

Blessed Love


----------



## Moebius (Apr 28, 2013)

JahLives said:


> Indeed, thanks for sharing! Although I was tempted to buy some Bubble Hash I saw at the dispensary; I wasn't confident enough since I've never smoked hash. How can I approach hash with this oil rig? Or would I have to smoke it in a joint or bowl? Thanks for the input in advance!
> 
> Blessed Love


Theres a lot of variation in hash (and weed) products, good hash is the collection of trichomes and not much plant material. .. I don't know anything about your type of oil pipe. Maybe the guys at the dispensary can help you with it.

A standard chillum is the easiest way to burn some hash. .. basically pop it on top and light it, whilst sucking.

A water pipe with bowl. Is smoother. 

... oh, and don't worry if you cough a bit at first. Its a natural reaction.


----------



## cancer survivor (May 10, 2013)

try this,its how we smoked hash and oil in the 70s. get two knives with wooden handles, put the oil on one by the point,heat the other in a fire or gas stove burner till it glows red at point press the two knife points quickly together suck in cloud of smoke with straw, cough, repeat till pain is gone! hash will work same way! hash oil between hot knives. blast from the past! peace


----------



## sketchyas (May 12, 2013)

no^ don't do the knife on the burner.. just don't... buy a proper oil dome w. a nail u heat up BEFORE putting the dab of ooil on there.. that was ur not huffin on hot air for awhile u jus huff it when actually producing smoke..so basically look online or a local headshop, get a nice oildome for ur bong/bubbler that u can drop a titanium nail into.. then again u could just get an electric pen that heats it up w/ batteries @ push of a button and feels like it was made by nasa (mad sturdy ones out there)


----------



## Super Subliminal (May 22, 2013)

Wow, when I read the title of this thread I thought you where mainlining hash oil! 

You can also smear a little line of it along a rizla and smoke it with tobacco but this is more wasteful


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Heat the nail with the torch cap the nail with the dome and dab a dab a dooh


----------



## JahLives (Nov 10, 2013)

Its been so long sinxe I posted here but because of you guys' advise... I now Dab like a Boss!! Lol Cheers!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cosmolove (Nov 12, 2013)

FIYAH. LIGHTNIN.

De seh catcha fiyah ya gwan bun. 

HAIL JAH
BLESS


----------

